# [Regular Season Game 63] Houston Rockets vs. Phoenix Suns



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(39-23)/(34-27)*


When/Where:
*Friday, March 6, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Nash / Richardson / Hill / Barnes / O'Neal*


_*Preview*_


> While Shaquille O'Neal has been engaged in a war of words with a former coach, one Western Conference center is siding with the Phoenix big man.
> 
> Usually looking to slow down the future Hall of Famer, Yao Ming offered O'Neal his support following Houston's last game.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

This is a must win for the Rockets, Or we are close to being out of the playoffs.
Yao against Shaq, It's always fun.
Start Lowry please.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Not yet. Brook's speed will dominate Nash.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

mtlk said:


> This is a must win for the Rockets, Or we are close to being out of the playoffs.
> Yao against Shaq, It's always fun.
> Start Lowry please.


Don't get the clutchfans mentality. Lowry's chemistry is better with the bench unit. He also won't space the floor for Yao due to his suspect shooting. Lowry is more suitable to getting up and down which is the purpose of our bench.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Shaq talks Yao, flopping



> Yao is probably the best center in the league right now.
> 
> ...
> 
> Somebody told me that they're not gonna take care of 1 or 2 people when there's 500 other people. Think about that. It's more guys complaining about us, than us complaining about them.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Don't get the clutchfans mentality. Lowry's chemistry is better with the bench unit. He also won't space the floor for Yao due to his suspect shooting. Lowry is more suitable to getting up and down which is the purpose of our bench.


Lowry is clearly the better PG,better decision maker and IQ of a veteran player.
Better at attack the rim,also the feel for the game and his ability to draw fouls and play D will put him in the starting lineup SOON.

Brooks has the better shooter skills,but he performs much like a SG,not PG.
shoot alot and his shooting percentage is even lower than Rafer,he's a bench player and he needs to spark off the bench.

So the only thing Brooks has over Lowry is his shooting, Everything else Lowry is better.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Matt Barnes on Scola? Seriously! Hopefully Luis can go at him and get him in foul trouble early. That will knock their best defender out of the game quickly.

Ron and Shane should clamp down on Richardson and Hill. I hope Ron can continue to score the ball well.

I know Phoenix has been scoring the ball well as of late but, since the Rockets are at home, they should win this one by at least 10 points. Houston just needs to hold Phoenix to 110pts or less.

Go Rockets.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Clash Of The Titans*
> 
> “Tonight there aint going to be none of that. It’ll be two powerful guys going at one another.”
> 
> ...





> “I have my way to try to stop him,” says Yao with a mischievous grin. “And I have Deke backing me up who has the most experience against him. He gave me a lot of tips.”
> 
> Such as?
> 
> “Foul him.”


http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Shaq_and_Yao_Sound_Off_On_What-303812-34.html?rss=true


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It would be a fun match to see. I really look forward to this game.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> When I get the ball in the paint, there are going to be three guys there. I rarely get to play [ Yao] one-on-one. When I get the ball, Artest, Scola and Brooks will be down there. But when I play him (on defense), it’s just going to be me down there. So don’t try to make it a Yao versus Shaq thing, when it’s Shaq versus four other guys.


Does Shaq actually think when he makes comments like this that our coaching staff is going to say "wait a minute, we are only going to guard him with one guy just to prove him wrong". HECK NO! Rick is trying to secretly figure out a way to get a 6th and 7th player into the game without being noticed so we can actually send 7 guys at Shaq every time he gets the ball.

Get real big fella, Houston's game plan as you said will be to go at you with two and three guys and don't think if Yao starts scoring on you in the post that Gentry won't start double or triple teaming Yao either. :azdaja:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> ...and don't think if Yao starts scoring on you in the post that Gentry won't start double or triple teaming Yao either. :azdaja:


I hope they don't. Just leave him trying to guard Yao alone.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> Does Shaq actually think when he makes comments like this that our coaching staff is going to say "wait a minute, we are only going to guard him with one guy just to prove him wrong". HECK NO! Rick is trying to secretly figure out a way to get a 6th and 7th player into the game without being noticed so we can actually send 7 guys at Shaq every time he gets the ball.
> 
> Get real big fella, Houston's game plan as you said will be to go at you with two and three guys and don't think if Yao starts scoring on you in the post that Gentry won't start double or triple teaming Yao either. :azdaja:


The thing is, the last few times Yao has faced Shaq the Rockets have given Shaq largely single coverage while the Suns have doubled Yao. Shaq is deluded if he really believes it's the other way around.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Hakeem said:


> The thing is, the last few times Yao has faced Shaq the Rockets have given Shaq largely single coverage while the Suns have doubled Yao. Shaq is deluded if he really believes it's the other way around.


i think it's safe to say that shaq just constantly talks out of his ***.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow what a game. Excellent game by AB. It was a great battle at the PG today.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I only caught the final 30seconds. Great aggressive drive by Brooks FTMFW!!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Brooks showed poise. Scola and Landry were great.

Yao passed and defended really well, but was hesitant on offense. He kept faking and trying to go baseline, but Shaq isn't the sort of defender you fake on. He doesn't jump on pumpfakes. He stands there with his arms up. 

We need to do a better job defending the pick and roll. Every team kills us on that. Nash made 13 of 15 in the second half after they started exploiting that.


----------

